# Colnago Integrated Handlebars



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I posted a link to some Colnago integrated handlebars on the "Second Extreme Power" thread.

I love the Cinelli RAM integrated handlebars, all my Colnagos have them, and the EP has a Colnago painted Cinelli RAM










I found another on ebay and thought to post it on the same thread, but maybe a thread could be dedicated to the Colnago painted integrated handlebars.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

ok here is the first

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-RABOBAN...=200586885834&ps=63&clkid=7911224228538139876

Colnago Rabobank handlebars

I guess these are FSA Plasma painted bars right ?

I am attaching the pics so they won't get missing links after the auction expires...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

And this one matches the TWBK paintscheme ( is TW for Taiwan ? )

Also look like FSA Plasmas


----------



## rmfh (Mar 3, 2011)

As far as I know Rabo never used bars like this one and it is certainly not a plasma bar. I guess it's custom painted brandless bars from Taiwan.
They are exactly the same as the bars on the following page. http://www.fasefietsen.nl/pagina4.html


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

fake, not coming from Colnago


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the Colnago Ferrari ones are not fake I assume and they are FSA Plasmas










why didn't stay with Cinelli Rams ?


----------

